# 

## Lenik

,       :Redface:  , - .
1.           " 2", " 20",    ,    .
2.        ,     ( " 20"  ).
3.     (    ,   ),    -    .
4.                 (   ):

5.   .         "".  ,     ,        "",      .
       ""   .          .
    .
6.      .     ,     :Redface: 
7.      . ,    .      ,  ,     ,   .   .
8.     - qip :Redface: 

 .   - ,  .

----------


## Lenik

,    ,       (  . 7.4 )

----------


## Lenik

10.    (  ).

----------

?  :Embarrassment: 
- ,      :Smilie: 
-      ,    .      ,      ,    (   )
-    - "   "

----------


## zAngel

> 


.         ,         .
       .
      .      ...    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

> - "   "


      ,       ,          ,

----------


## Lenik

.      .        .
       ,    ,    ,   .





    ,  .         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

.     ,   "",  :



> !
>   !

----------


## Lenik

11.   " 1 2"   ,     .

----------


## Lenik

- :
12.     
13.

----------


## Lenik

-  .  .
14.   , , .

 ,

----------


## Lenik

#7

----------


## Lenik

- .

----------

